# HAT L3SE, L1 PRO R2 SE, L6SE for sale



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Below are my links. 
Shoot me your best offer here or place bids. Good luck guys. 

BNIB - L1 PRO R2 SE
Look at this on eBay Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L1 Pro R2 SE | eBay

BNIB - L3SE
Look at this on eBay Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L3SE | eBay

LIGHTLY USED - L6SE 
Look at this on eBay Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L6SE 2 Way 6 5in Speaker | eBay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Items relisted! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pomo528ta (Aug 10, 2018)

I am looking for one pair of Legatia L3se and L6se, If someone have these for sale, please email me via pomo528ta gmail.com


----------

